# Sitcoms From the 70's



## Blue Tick (Jul 1, 2008)

If watch at 1:00 you can see Jay Leno's name in the credit.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo6caNX1e84]YouTube - Good Times Open & Close[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d8FTPv955I]YouTube - All in the Family / Archie Bunker's Place Opening Credits[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akfIaeFDfX4&feature=related]YouTube - Mash (1972 - 1974) Intro[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NglGyn8yE20]YouTube - And then there's Maude![/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzhwx8aOO0A]YouTube - Taxi[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBTWF1bDPn0]YouTube - MARY TYLER MOORE[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WqazleR3FE]YouTube - Sanford and Son Intro[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (Jul 1, 2008)

A different world.


----------

